# Goat attacked by dog info please



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

My doe was attacked by my neighbor's dog. The dog was taken care of with the "Triple S Method". Anyway, the dog had my doe down by her neck. There were 2 puncture wounds that I cleaned with soap and water, sterile saline, and then some stuff my mom used on her leg gash. The stuff was a neosporin looking stuff, but NOT neosporin. Anyway, I want to give Tetanus shot to give the emergency boost. The doe is UTD on all shots, including CDT, but I will NOT take another chance (I had to shoot my friends goat due to a dog attack and her getting tetanus). The bottle I have is Tetanus Antitoxin 1500 units. My question is: Do I give this whole bottle in one dosage, or is this 1500 units per CC? I need to know so that I can give it to her soon. I will be gone 2 days, and her neck has swollen a bit. I just do not want to chance it. Is there anything else I need to do before I leave for 2 days? I will be back Wednesday night or Thursday morning.

Thanks,

Suzie


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

1500 units is the whole bottle. We gave Sophie the whole thing.

puncture wounds left to themselves *usually* = bad news...

I am so sorry about your doe...it brings back painful memories of not too long ago when Sophie got mauled by an aussie... :down
She had puncture wounds as well. Flush, flush, FLUSH is key....high pressure is preferable...we used sterile water or saline with a syringe and a 16 gauge needle (use what you have) to create a high pressure. This alone has been shown to help out more than scrubbing with betadine, chlorhexadine, etc.. Flush for a good 15-20 minutes.
We also probed the puncture wounds with hemostats and then where it kept going, tied in drains to prevent closing/abcess formation. Would also squirt some pen g directly into wound holes.
Of the multiple wounds everywhere we treated, only one abcessed.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh yeah...and give some banamine for pain/swelling...

is she pregnant?


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

I only found 2 puncture wounds on her neck. However, she is getting a large swelling up by where her neck and head meet. I just got out my Penn G. I was going to give her a shot of that just to help with infection, I will put some in the bite marks. I just gave her half the bottle of Antitoxin. She is 4 months old, and better NOT be pregnant! She is wanting a lot of attention from me (where she was the more standoffish of the two). She can't "maaa" very well. She used to be very loud, but now she is very quiet. When I was tending her wounds earlier, she was putting her head over my arm, next to my face and grunting. She wants to stay right by me, and even when the buckling comes next to his fence, she would rather be by me than him. I'm gonna go give her 1/2 cc penn G, and squirt some in the wounds. I have to leave soon, and really wish I could take her with me, but can't. Hopefully she will be okay until I get back tomorrow night. I'll definitely give her another shot of Penn G then and the other 1/2 bottle of antitoxin. I don't have bananmine. I am worried about the swelling around her neck though.

I'll be checking back here for advice when I get to where I'm going, and then I'll call to make sure things are going okay here too.

Thanks,

Suzie


----------



## MamaGoat (Mar 18, 2009)

If you have time you might want to shave the neck around where it is swelling so that you can get a better idea of what is going on there. THere might be a puncture wound that you can't see right now, or she might have some really bad bruising there. 

I hope she is OK. Our favorite goat Joe was killed by dogs last year and it was so sad and also scary. I hope your girl feels better soon!


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

oh..sorry, it was not clear how old she was..so she is still a doeling then...LOL...yeah, she better not be pregnant!!!

Ok...well...then I would only give 1/2 bottle to her. I do not like the swelling either..is it close to the puncture wounds? That makes me wonder about blunt trauma and hematoma formation or somehting more sinister...
Sophie had her leg swell up to 5 times normal just from major vesels getting severed. Is the swelling on the top of the neck where head/neck meet? Or bottom?


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

poor honey... I would either call in sick, or take her with me........


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes regardless of size of goat in a case like thid I give the whole bottle of tetnus antitoxin also half a cc of pen isn't going to help much. am guessing here but probably at least 3 cc every 12 hrs whatch her close right now for going into shock.


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

I have loaded the dog crate up in the car, she is going with me. I know my aunt lives in a subdivision, but I want to be there to make sure she gets what she needs. I'm taking the Penn G with me, and also the Antitoxin. I will clip her neck when I get there. I just squirted 1 cc Penn G into each of the punctures. Yes, the swelling is where the puncture is and it is trying to "settle" in the lower part of her neck. She is up and down. Pooping and peeing regularly and they look normal. She does lay around, but so is he, and it is hot out right now. She did nibble hay and eat a bit of her feed this am after the ordeal. 

The neighbors heard the shot, so they have been here also. I'm sure the sheriff will be here when I get back, or while I'm gone, but pictures HAVE been taken! So, I know when the sheriff tells them that I can sue them for up to 3 times the amount, they will leave me alone about it.

I'll check back here in about 2 hours. I might be able to post pics of what her neck looks like then.

Thanks!

Suzie


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah...1/2 cc Pen not enough...go with 3 cc's. Sophie , about 100 pounds, was given 10 cc's daily. Would really try to get a hold of some Banamine..... 

What about aspirin??? Do you have that? Gotta give a high enough dose due to rumen inactivation...
45 mg/pound ...or about *SIX* 325 mg tablets for a 50 lb goat.

Sure hope she pulls through.


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

how is she now?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Am also wondering how she is know your on your trip but hope you check in.


----------



## foggybottom (Mar 7, 2009)

Hope your doe is improving. I have absolutely no sympathy for folks who let their dogs roam where ever and think "oh well, dogs will be dogs" when something happens. A quick bullet is the only way to go in my opinion in a situation like that. Good luck with the doe.


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

Could not get on net all night or day today. I gave her 3cc Penn G last night, squirted 1/2 cc in each bite mark too. This am, she got another 3cc with 1/2 cc in each wound. Her neck is back to normal size, with only a little swelling around the bites. The swellings are just a little bigger than a mosquito bite. When I finally got home, I gave her another 3cc, BUT I can't get anymore in the bite marks as they have scabbed over. 

She doesn't seem to be feeling too bad. She was browsing on the tree leaves that I could get down to her level. She ate her feed/alfalfa pellets as normal, and had hay at her disposal all day. She is drinking, and I could tell she nibbled a bit at the minerals/BS that I took with me. She is still a little "down" as what I would think as norm, but not enough to say that she was trying to give up or anything. She just seems a little slower, moving around. She still follows me around and wants TONS of attention. She was very glad to be home where she could see Jack. 

It was an interesting visit. I worried about her last night. My aunt wanted me to keep her in the kitchen, but I didn't want to have to clean her kitchen, or worry about her trying to jump on the counters. My aunt is surrounded by houses. She did quiet down in her crate though, and no one complained. My aunt said she could visit anytime. I think I'll let her stay home, unless she has reason to go.

I'm so glad I found her when I did. I know it could have been a LOT worse. I have got to get rid of the "guard" dog we have now and invest in another Pyr. He was adding to the problem since he was backing the other dog up. Plus he SHOULD have kept the other dog OUT. He didn't get ahold of her, but he was making sure she didn't try to go anywhere. I don't think this would have happened if there had been one in her pen. Now it will be hard to get her used to another dog. My aunt has a weenie dog and an evil Cocker. She ran for the back corner when the weenie dog came outside, and we kept the Cocker on a leash. She just didn't want any part of either of them. She kept an eye on our Chi when she got out of the car tonight, but I'm sure she is used to her by now. I can just tell, she doesn't want to trust any dog now.

I'll keep updating. She will get Penn G until Saturday night. I will also give another Tetanus antitoxin on Monday. I'm not sure if I need to give her another CDT shot just to back them up though. Of course I will also be watching for any more swelling.

Thanks for all the support and help!

Suzie


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Suzie when using the Tetnus antitoxin then in 10 days give her the whole series of the CD/T again I would keep the scabs off the bite holes so they will drain you don't want infection building up back behind under the skin.

Glad she has made it thus far so good.


----------



## dvm-mommy (Feb 5, 2009)

never let puncture wounds scab over- pick them off if you have to. Why we do drains when their are bite wounds of the puncture variety..the drains force things to stay open.

So glad she is doing better...I am sure she is still quite tender from trauma to muscle/tissue underneath.


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm glad to hear that she's doing better! Has the sheriff come by yet? And have the neighbors stopped harassing you? Looking forward to hearing updates on her progress.

Shawna


----------



## Old McDonald (Mar 31, 2009)

Seamus said:


> I'm glad to hear that she's doing better! Has the sheriff come by yet? And have the neighbors stopped harassing you? Looking forward to hearing updates on her progress.
> 
> Shawna


I am interested to see how it has turned out with the neighbors and the police too. I am scared that I will have a SSS sitution here soon if the neighbors don't learn to keep their great dane up.


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

Old McDonald said:


> I am interested to see how it has turned out with the neighbors and the police too. I am scared that I will have a SSS sitution here soon if the neighbors don't learn to keep their great dane up.


What's a SSS situation?


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Shoot, Shovel, shut-up. Tammy


----------



## Qz Sioux (Feb 21, 2009)

She is doing fine, and still doesn't run from me when I come with the shots. 

Yeah, the sheriff showed up, but my DH was able to show the pictures of her and the bloody dog (before we shot it). I also have pictures of the dog pulling on the fence between it and the buck, trying to get to him. DH told the sheriff that if the neighbors wanted to try taking us to court, would he (the sheriff) please let them know that we would show up with the pictures and would be counter suing for 3 times the value of the goat. I have a purchase receipt, and would use it in court. DH printed the pics out for the sheriff to show the owner of the dog. He came back by to tell my DH that the neighbors would NOT be causing any problems. He said he explained to them the severity of MY case against them. He also told them that if the goat died, I could still sue them, so the best thing to do would be to leave us alone.

I'll keep y'all updated,

Thanks

Suzie


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to read your doeling was attacked. I was just going to ofer that if the puncture wounds are big you may want to buy some idioform gauze to place in the wounds to keep them open so they heal from the inside out. If she needs it and you need instructions feel free to PM me. 

Good luck with her and I hope she keeps improving.


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

4fromgoatilia said:


> Shoot, Shovel, shut-up. Tammy


Ahhhh, I've done that, but never knew to call it that!


----------



## Seamus (Apr 9, 2009)

Qz Sioux, Glad to hear that the sheriff was agreeable with you and that the neighbors seemed to respond well to what he had to say to them in a decent fashion. Hope your doe gets better as each day passes.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Good news on the Sheriff and the neighbors. How's your girl doing ?


----------



## pokyone42 (Oct 26, 2007)

GREAT NEWS! You do NOT need the neighbors giving YOU any problems... Hope your gal is still doing well.


----------



## Old McDonald (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm glad that she's doing well and no problems with the neighbors!


----------

